# Golden Mantella Eggs Help



## MattBarr (Aug 21, 2011)

I found eggs in my Golden Mantella vivarium and I was wondering how can you tell if the male has fertilized them? Also when should I take them out to put them in water? 

Here is a picture of the eggs


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

When in doubt, leave them there. Then once you see development, then remove them.
Steve


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

You might want to contact baita83. He has had great success breeding and raising goldens in the past year.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

try not to disturb the eggs until they hatch into wriggling tads. Every time I've tried to artificially raise them the egg mass went bad. They are light sensitive too.


----------



## MattBarr (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you I didn't know they where light sensitive.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I never knew they would lay eggs directly on the substrate. Was there some concealment before the pic was taken?

Nice pic, and all my best! I would love to work with these frogs, the more people breeding them, the better for me in the future! 

JBear


----------



## MattBarr (Aug 21, 2011)

Sorry to get back so late. Yes they where laid under a piece of moss. The crevice that went under was just big enough for the frogs to go through.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Do you see any development into tadpoles yet or are they still just white/yellow circles? At this point if they haven't started to change, they probably are infertile unfortunately.
Bryan


----------

